# [risolto] monitor wide screen

## Tiro

c'è qualche opzione particolare da inserire nell'xorg.conf con i monitor wide screen? ...e tutto stirato qui   :Rolling Eyes: Last edited by Tiro on Sun Nov 11, 2007 10:22 am; edited 1 time in total

----------

## Cazzantonio

Forse devi definire delle modeline. Googola un po' a giro perché io non ho mai scritto modeline per il mio monitor (a me funziona e basta inserendo in xorg.cong la mia risoluzione di 1280x768)

----------

## Ic3M4n

@Cazzantonio: widescreen = 16/10 quindi dovresti mettere 1280x800 non 1280x768, la tua è una risoluzione non standard e probabilmente vedi le icone anzichè cicciottelle leggermente allungate.

----------

## Tiro

quindi non esistono particolari settaggi per xorg.conf al di là delle modeline...mmm questo mi lascia un pò perplesso perchè pur impostando 1280x800 o 1280x768 il risultato è sempre un display con icone cicciottelle, e la risoluzione in automatico si setta a 1280x1024

----------

## randomaze

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> quindi non esistono particolari settaggi per xorg.conf al di là delle modeline...mmm questo mi lascia un pò perplesso perchè pur impostando 1280x800 o 1280x768 il risultato è sempre un display con icone cicciottelle, e la risoluzione in automatico si setta a 1280x1024

 

Hai guardato i log? Di solito ti dice perché scarta quella che vuoi tu....

BTW: che scheda grafica stai usando?

----------

## djinnZ

quoto ed aggiungo quale monitor/portatile?

Le risoluzioni più gettonate per widescreen sono 1440x900 (talvolta è anche 1400x900) o 1680x1050, prova anche queste.

----------

## Ic3M4n

molti portatili di fascia media non vanno oltre il 1280x800 come risoluzione. Se hai un monitor che regge il 1440 o il 1680 vuol dire che è un bel monitor.

----------

## bandreabis

Quindi il mio è un bel monitor...   :Cool: 

Ca**ate a parte (le mie intendo) cerca sul forum c'era un comando per determinate le modeline per le risoluzioni.... e dicci anche che drivers usi... per esempio radeon mi da 1440x900 anche nel framebuffer mentre i vesa no.

----------

## Ic3M4n

i vesa non supportano il widescreen, almeno... tutti i kernel che ho provato con nvidia, radeon etc etc non vanno. sarà perchè sono generici... se hai una nvidia i vesa sono quasi una scelta obbligata, se metti il modulo per la nvidia poi in X non hai il direct rendering o qualcosa del genere, ora non ricordo bene com'è la storia, per me non vanno punto e basta, almeno... fino a prova contraria.

----------

## Cazzantonio

 *Ic3M4n wrote:*   

> @Cazzantonio: widescreen = 16/10 quindi dovresti mettere 1280x800 non 1280x768, la tua è una risoluzione non standard e probabilmente vedi le icone anzichè cicciottelle leggermente allungate.

 

Ti assicuro che il mio monitor usa quella risoluzione (è scritto anche nelle specifiche), che viene riconosciuta in automatico da xorg senza bisogno di modeline particolari e che le icone, se ci fossero, si vedrebbero benissimo.

Comunque grazie per il pensiero   :Smile: 

----------

## Tiro

Scheda: ATI Radeon RV100 QY [Radeon 7000]

Monitor: Envision 19" 1440x900

...mi sono sbagliato con la risoluzione del monitor ma anche 1440x900 me la scarta. Suppongo per questo motivo:

[/quote](II) RADEON(0): Supported VESA Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): 720x400@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@67Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 640x480@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@56Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@72Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 800x600@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 832x624@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@60Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@70Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1024x768@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): 1280x1024@75Hz

(II) RADEON(0): Manufacturer's mask: 0

(II) RADEON(0): Supported Future Video Modes:

(II) RADEON(0): #0: hsize: 1280  vsize 1024  refresh: 60  vid: 32897

(II) RADEON(0): #1: hsize: 1440  vsize 900  refresh: 60  vid: 149

(II) RADEON(0): Supported additional Video Mode:

(II) RADEON(0): clock: 106.5 MHz   Image Size:  408 x 255 mm

(II) RADEON(0): h_active: 1440  h_sync: 1520  h_sync_end 1672 h_blank_end 1904 h_border: 0

(II) RADEON(0): v_active: 900  v_sync: 903  v_sync_end 909 v_blanking: 934 v_border: 0

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> 

 

----------

## Tiro

ok allora ho provato la mode line suggerita nel log ma ora ho un problemino con refresh...bbbrrrr... e il verticale è al posto dell'orizzontale!

----------

## bandreabis

```
Modeline "1440x900"  106.47  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 901 904 932  -HSync +Vsync
```

ecco il mio.

----------

## Tiro

funziona!  :Very Happy: 

----------

## Tiro

usavo:

 *Quote:*   

>         Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909  934  +hsync +vsync

 

al posto di:

 *Quote:*   

>         Modeline "1440x900"  106.50  1440 1520 1672 1904  900 903 909  934  -hsync +vsync

 

...però la tua modeline sembra funzionare meglio!

----------

## Tiro

però il refresh è a 60Hz..!  :Sad: 

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

```
man gtf
```

----------

## Tiro

straficoooooo!  :Very Happy: 

ora il monitor è eccellente! ...grazie a tutti!

----------

## bandreabis

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> però il refresh è a 60Hz..! 

 

E' un LCD no?   :Razz: 

----------

## Tiro

 *bandreabis wrote:*   

>  *Tiro wrote:*   però il refresh è a 60Hz..!  
> 
> E' un LCD no?  

 

si

----------

## djinnZ

ci sono due o tre discussioni sull'argomento nel forum, sulla maggior parte degli lcd attuali 60 è la frequenza giusta.

----------

## Tiro

Ho creato una mode line a 75Hz e va molto bene...

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

Dovresti mettere il tag [Risolto] allora.

----------

## bandreabis

 *Tiro wrote:*   

> Ho creato una mode line a 75Hz e va molto bene...

 

Anche io... ma ti va a 75? Da me no, è comunque 60Hz.

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

ci sono monitor lcd che funzionano meglio a 75 Hz piuttosto che a 60... dipende da come viene convertito il segnale tra analogico e digitale

----------

## Tiro

noto una certa differenza tra 60Hz e 75Hz...ora provo 80Hz e 85Hz! Speriamo che non esploda!  :Very Happy: 

io ho utilizzato gtf come suggerito sopra:

```
# gtf 1440 900 80

  # 1440x900 @ 80.00 Hz (GTF) hsync: 75.36 kHz; pclk: 147.10 MHz

  Modeline "1440x900_80.00"  147.10  1440 1536 1696 1952  900 901 904 942  -HSync +Vsync

```

----------

## Tiro

no...80 e 85 Hz non li prende proprio in considerazione...!  :Very Happy:  ghgh

----------

## MeMyselfAndI

dovresti leggere il manuale del tuo monitor

----------

## randomaze

 *MeMyselfAndI wrote:*   

> dovresti leggere il manuale del tuo monitor

 

Infatti... i monitor LCD solitamente hanno una modalità nativa e tutte le altre frequenze sono "emulate" e riportate a quella nativa. Ne avevamo parlato non troppo tempo fa, prova a fare una ricerca nel forum.

----------

